# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Mage: permanent 100% multistrike (+ rogue, hunter and pally exploits)

## bugreporter

[Mage]
1. choose Glyph of Icy Veins and Thermal Void(100Lv talent)
2. use Icy Veins before entering a combat
3. remove Glyph of Icy Veins
4. use Ice Lance to enter a combat
=> now your multistrike chance is increased by 30% permanently
=> u can repeatedly perform these actions for 100% or more multistrike chance (of course more than 100% chance has no effect)

[Rogue]
1. choose Combat for your Specialization
2. put Instant Poison on your action bar
3. change your Spec. to Assassination(or Sub.) by using dual talent
4. when a casting bar for changing Spec. is casting, repeatedly press the button for Instant Poison
=> u r an Assassination Rogue who can use Instant Poison

[Hunter]
1. choose Exotic Munitions(100Lv talent)
2. put one of Exotic Munitions(ex. Frozen Ammo) on your action bar
3. open your talent tap, and click Exotic Munitions to cancel the talent
4. click "yes" => press the button for Frozen Ammo about 0.1 sec. after you click "yes"
5. before your casting for Frozen Ammo is completed(3 sec.), choose Lone Wolf(or Focusing Shot)
=> u can use both Lone Wolf and Frozen Ammo

[Paladin]
1. choose Empowered Seals(100Lv talent)
2. use Judgment of Righteousness and Judgment of Truth by turns
=> your auto attack speed(not haste, but just auto attack speed) is increased by up to 60% instead of 15%

+ [exploit for battlegrounds]
1. use Icy Floes or Aspect of the Fox
2. click a flag
3. move away from the flag
4. before your casting bar is completed, go back to the flag
5. profit

+ [exploit for 4 seals of tempered fate per week]
1. prepare 'level 2' dwarven bunker/war mill (not level 3)
2. get 3 seals from ashran
3. use one seal
(do not start to upgrade your dwarven bunker/war mill to level 3 before using one seal)
4. start to upgrade your dwarven bunker/war mill to level 3
5. wait one hour and complete your building
6. receive one seal from dwarven bunker/war mill
- u can get the fourth roll by using enormous amount of gold and resources
- if u have plenty of gold and resources, destroy your dwarven bunker/war mill before next week comes to do this again next week

----------


## rockyfortesque

cant get to work hunter one
I wasn't able to make correct timing so i used lag
1. click on remove talent (dont press yes)
2. start lag
3. click on frozen ammo on action bar
4. press yes (for remove talent)
5. stop lag
I was able to get frozen ammo buff without talent this way, but if i pick another talent the buff is removed...

edit: yeah, you have to select another talent before cast is over... a bit tricky to get with lag but i get it to work +rep  :Smile:

----------


## bugreporter

i've modified the post to clarify that you should pick another talent before casting for frozen ammo is completed

----------


## killc0unt

What do you mean in the pally section when you said "Judgment of Righteousness and Judgment of Truth by turns", what is by turns?

----------


## Kaizuken

Mage works like a charm !

Doing proving grounds endless now. ; )

----------


## Kaizuken

Update: You can stack it over 100% with mage.

It still stays, when you change your spec.

When you change to another zone it removes.

----------


## bugreporter

@killc0unt
1. use seal of righteousness
2. use judgment
3. use seal of truth
4. use judgment
5. use seal of righteousness
6. use judgement
7. use seal of truth
8. use judgment
repeat

----------


## Kaizuken

> [Mage]
> 1. choose Glyph of Icy Veins and Thermal Void(100Lv talent)
> 2. use Icy Veins before entering a combat
> 3. remove Glyph of Icy Veins
> 4. use Ice Lance to enter a combat
> => now your multistrike chance is increased by 30% permanently
> => u can repeatedly perform these actions for 100% or more multistrike chance (of course more than 100% chance has no effect)
> 
> [Rogue]
> ...


Best exploit with end of 2014. : (

----------


## brandox

My mistake, wonder how long it's been like this.

----------


## bugreporter

i've added one more exploit - 4 seals of tempered fate per week

@brandox - judgment of righteousness with empowered seals increases haste by 15%, so your attack speed should be increased by 15%. however, with the exploit, your normal attack speed can be increased by up to 60%

----------


## Vengfull

This is very intresting +rep as its been confirmed!

----------


## drkd11

I wonder if this works with applying deadly poison and then going to combat?

----------


## jimmyamd

any warlock one  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alfalfa

Awesome finds, +5 rep from me. The mage one looks super fun, thanks!

----------


## Slipanc

Awesome exploits bro! + rep

----------


## Kaizuken

> any warlock one


Play mage.  :Wink:

----------


## jimmyamd

> Play mage.


haha warlock all the way

----------


## drkd11

yep works!

----------


## Caveguy

Works, thanks

----------


## Fumi

Paladin one confirmed

even though its not 60% exactly more like 54%

----------


## Shameless

great find.

----------


## subrand0m

Looks like order doesn't even matter on the paladin one. For some reason truth is just flat out giving you melee attack speed somehow. The rest of the haste is actually from righteousness haste buff.

----------


## Shobek

For the rogues: Do not worry about changing your deadly to insta poison if you're sub, no point the dps is literally the same. For assassination however, the increased poison 30% after using envenom would be amazing.

----------


## nyzpaozhi

It still stays, when you change your spec.

----------


## yablocomplex

The paladin one is not an exploit, it's working as intended. 15% haste + whatever your current haste is translates to ~50-60% weapon swing speed. The equation is on the wowwiki website. This is why people are getting different results, because everyone has slightly different hastes.

But the seal one is definitely amazing. Plus rep on that!

----------


## Icelancelot

......
/ten char

----------


## subrand0m

> The paladin one is not an exploit, it's working as intended. 15% haste + whatever your current haste is translates to ~50-60% weapon swing speed. The equation is on the wowwiki website. This is why people are getting different results, because everyone has slightly different hastes.
> 
> But the seal one is definitely amazing. Plus rep on that!


Except Judging Truth is giving attack speed(its supposed to only give % AP) even by itself which isn't correct.

----------


## Ben Moon

I'm guessing this could work on warlocks, selecting Cataclysm, removing talent/while casting cata choose SB:haunt?

How did you cause the lag spike? while switching talents its like instant.. id have to start casting in like 0.01 sec

----------


## juliye

Nice find, +rep!  :Smile:

----------


## Imbah

Loving the mage one, having a lot of fun in ashran with it

----------


## AJ989

for the mage one, if I do it in warspear with the dummies, then fly and enter in Highmaul, it will stay??

and after 100% multistrike, do we get benefit from it? I see you can push it over 200%

how much more dps 100% MS does give us mages?

----------


## Turkey11

What do you mean with the paladin one? Using Truth aura for the attack power and then rightousness for the haste and switching back and forth because 1. This is a 99% chance working as planned and 2. If you're playing a paladin and haven't noticed then you're either bad or shouldn't be playing Wow. It's not hard to make the connection between switching auras.

----------


## Umz

For the mage one, it seems to go away if you enter the loading screen. I've been trying to maintain the stats but nothing seems to work, I guess you can't use this is bgs and arenas. But nonetheless an amazing for raiders and wpvpers

----------


## uomatko

> [Hunter]
> 1. choose Exotic Munitions(100Lv talent)
> 2. put one of Exotic Munitions(ex. Frozen Ammo) on your action bar
> 3. open your talent tap, and click Exotic Munitions to cancel the talent
> 4. click "yes" => press the button for Frozen Ammo about 0.1 sec. after you click "yes"
> 5. before your casting for Frozen Ammo is completed(3 sec.), choose Lone Wolf(or Focusing Shot)
> => u can use both Lone Wolf and Frozen Ammo
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it requires some effort to get hunter trick to run, but if you are able to start exo munition cast after clicking 'yes' u got it. Just dont forget to confirm your new talent.

Anyone tried that bg's one? How does it work? I understand that Fox Aspect makes it possible to move when clicking flag, but what else?

+ REP ofc

----------


## klaudoz

nice find !

----------


## danwins

you must spec into thermal void. after you have stacked the multi strike you can remove thermal void.

----------


## Merchik

I can't use it(hunter). 
I make macros for use ammo, because click in 0.1 sec its very hard.

What i do:
Choose amo (talent) > click for cancel( but don't press yes) > choose frost ammo but don't click for channeling> click yes for cancel and click to use ammo, and its don't work, Tell me please macros for pressing(yes for cancel talant) or what im doing wrong ? Tell me please ^^

----------


## nuub2k

It's kinda hard to do it as hunter ;[

----------


## Kaizuken

> I can't use it(hunter). 
> I make macros for use ammo, because click in 0.1 sec its very hard.
> 
> Its my 
> Choose amo (talent) > click for cancel( but don't press yes) > choose ammo but don't click,> click yes for cancel and click to use ammo, and its don't work, Tell me please macros for pressing(yes for cancel talant) or what im doing wrong ? Tell me please ^^


You don't need any macros or something like that.

You just need reading skills. : )

----------


## Merchik

> You don't need any macros or something like that.
> 
> You just need reading skills. : )


Ammmm,what ? :Stick Out Tongue:  
Click 2 butons for 0.1sec its unreal. We are trying boss now, and i wanna got 100% MS  :Big Grin:  help me please  :Wink: ))

----------


## Kaizuken

> Ammmm,what ? 
> Click 2 butons for 0.1sec its unreal. We are trying boss now, and i wanna got 100% MS  help me please ))


Which class ?

----------


## Merchik

> Which class ?


im hunter ^^

----------


## Merchik

Eee i got it  :Wink:  Thanks

----------


## rockyfortesque

if you cant get it as hunter just use lag tool or plug out your internet cable for a while...

----------


## Itsab11

if only exotic ammo wasnt so bad  :Frown:  but really nice find

----------


## nuub2k

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...c-lagtool.html (Lag7 Strategic Lagtool)
Download > run > set 5Sec
Then do it as TS said  :Smile:

----------


## Caveguy

> Ammmm,what ? 
> Click 2 butons for 0.1sec its unreal. We are trying boss now, and i wanna got 100% MS  help me please ))


You really do need some reading skills.

----------


## Jonsbe

Can't get it to work as a hunter and i do have reading skills, just nope..

EDIT: Eu btw

----------


## fthtkt

Make plz a Video for Hunter thx

----------


## snyxer

> Make plz a Video for Hunter thx


_Come to brazil_

----------


## Kenneth

how do you repeat the mage actions if icy veins has a cd? or do you keep just putting on the glyph and taknig it off?

----------


## Kaizuken

> how do you repeat the mage actions if icy veins has a cd? or do you keep just putting on the glyph and taknig it off?


Wait 3 minutes and keep just putting on the glyph and remove.

----------


## Kenneth

To all the mages. I just changed spec to arcane and KEPT the multistrike. THIS IS HUGE!

----------


## sysla1

> To all the mages. I just changed spec to arcane and KEPT the multistrike. THIS IS HUGE!


this was stated before and as this was posted in public im sure its gonna be fixed soon, its the first exploit thats worth a oc donation, and it was posted in the public forum^^

----------


## Mishiki

Tested it on Eu realm and it is working. Tested in open world and as well in a Mythic raid  :Wink: 
nice find!

----------


## Kenneth

It seems the MS goes away when I go into proving grounds and I can't repeat it inside because you are always in combat. Any 1 find a way how to use it in here?

BTW 200% is the MS cap. So your multistrike can multistrike

----------


## nightfitth

> It seems the MS goes away when I go into proving grounds and I can't repeat it inside because you are always in combat. Any 1 find a way how to use it in here?
> 
> BTW 200% is the MS cap. So your multistrike can multistrike


You can do it in proving grounds too , you just need to use invis and take out the gliph

----------


## theLybie

> It seems the MS goes away when I go into proving grounds and I can't repeat it inside because you are always in combat. Any 1 find a way how to use it in here?
> 
> BTW 200% is the MS cap. So your multistrike can multistrike


just do the silver or so - you keep than the ms for gold or endless

----------


## KrespoG

I tested the rogue thingy and it's not worth getting instant poison since it doesn't have any dps improvement, it's even like 10% less dps or something like that. But very nice find overall!

----------


## Kaizuken

> just do the silver or so - you keep than the ms for gold or endless


Which rank you finished ?

----------


## vRN

> It seems the MS goes away when I go into proving grounds and I can't repeat it inside because you are always in combat. Any 1 find a way how to use it in here?
> 
> BTW 200% is the MS cap. So your multistrike can multistrike


The last part is a lie.

Cap is not 200% ( I was at 220% ) and no, MS has no additional effect over 100%  :Smile:  I've tested it.

----------


## Wetop

I dno, i know multistrikes can multistrike, so are you completely sure?

----------


## Kidkidd

> I dno, i know multistrikes can multistrike, so are you completely sure?


Multistrike just checks twice. For each spell you fire, it rolls your multistrike% two times. It's not rolling multistrike on the multistrike.

----------


## Wetop

> Multistrike just checks twice. For each spell you fire, it rolls your multistrike% two times. It's not rolling multistrike on the multistrike.


https://i.imgur.com/ThheVVl.png tried it with just over 100% multistrike so yeah, you are right, it just says 200%.

----------


## vetlefo

not working anymore for me on eu servers, hotfixed? worked an hour ago for me

now icy veins gets removed when i remove the glyph

----------


## tarnwar

Yeah im running into the same thing Vetlefo, Removing the Icy veins glyph is taking the buff off, on US server here

----------


## scobitor

Yep, literally fixed 5 minutes ago. Nooooo

----------


## terodoe

Yeah same here its get removed when i change glyphs ^^

----------


## Kaizuken

> not working anymore for me on eu servers, hotfixed? worked an hour ago for me
> 
> now icy veins gets removed when i remove the glyph


Confirmed fixed EU.
This was the best exploit at the end of 2014, for 22 hours.  :Frown:

----------


## tarnwar

=( oh well, was fun while it lasted!

----------


## Kidkidd

I was hoping it would at least last until my raid tuesday. Just so i could screw with my guildies heads

----------


## Reps0ll

The hunter exploit is actually a big deal. With the lag tool you can have for example Mirror Images AND rune/incanter flow.

1. Select Mirror Image 
2. Click on Incanters flow talent for yes/no window to pop up
3. press your lag keybind (5sec is more than enough)
4. click on yes to confirm talent change
5. cast Mirror Image
6. Spam Learn button

If you spam really fast you should have Mirror images and incanters flow at the same time. Images do normal dmg and wont disappear.

Now this was just and example. You can actually do this with more spells which either give you a buff or summon something.

More examples: 
Prismatic Crystal + anything
Lights Hammer + anything
Ravager + anything (unconfirmed)

It doesnt work with short instant cooldowns (holy avenger, serenity etc.) and spells that put you in combat (Xuen, Mind bender, Stampede etc.)

----------


## Kaizuken

> The hunter exploit is actually a big deal. With the lag tool you can have for example Mirror Images AND rune/incanter flow.
> 
> 1. Select Mirror Image 
> 2. Click on Incanters flow talent for yes/no window to pop up
> 3. press your lag keybind (5sec is more than enough)
> 4. click on yes to confirm talent change
> 5. cast Mirror Image
> 6. Spam Learn button
> 
> ...


Fixed, long time ago.

----------


## Kenneth

> The last part is a lie.
> 
> Cap is not 200% ( I was at 220% ) and no, MS has no additional effect over 100%  I've tested it.


Yes there is. 200% is the cap meaning it was the cap of it actually having an affect. at 200 % your MS can MS. I was doing steady 110k on a target dummy at 660ilvl

----------


## xDamnationx

I believe the change talent ones(hunter) are impossible in arena, it removes frozen ammo when I hit learn. Can someone confirm/deny this? Got it 100% of the time out of arena but can't get it inside.

----------


## insan3mmo

fixed in US ?
not working anymore ..

----------


## Actaeon

I can confirm the hunter exploit is fixed. Was able to do it correctly a few hours ago, now it just removes the buff when i click "learn."

----------


## gurkensalat88

Mage also fixed (EU). Was funny to do  :Smile:

----------


## gormac

Still works with MIRROR IMAGE + INCANTER'S FLOW, use lag > click YES > MI > learn IF or RUNE and you have mages on pull.

----------


## Dozza

hunter fixed
EU

----------


## Kaizuken

> Still works with MIRROR IMAGE + INCANTER'S FLOW, use lag > click YES > MI > learn IF or RUNE and you have mages on pull.


Can you explain it better ?

----------


## hayling

rogue fixed too

wasnt even sure if it even was a minor dps boost at all

----------


## sysla1

> Still works with MIRROR IMAGE + INCANTER'S FLOW, use lag > click YES > MI > learn IF or RUNE and you have mages on pull.


can confirm, images will die after 40 seconds though.. pretty useless for me, too much work for this

----------


## x4kep

Sick exploits mate, have my rep.

----------

